# Polskie znaki po raz N-ty

## bisz

Postawilem system od nowa, i ten sam problem, ze w X-ach brak mozliwosci pisania polskich znakow. Zanim zostane odeslany pod standardowe linki powklejam wszystkie istotne fragmenty plikow konfiguracyjnych

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option "XkbLayout" "pl"

#       Option "XkbModel"  "pc105"# /etc/conf.d/keymaps

```

```

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.

KEYMAP="pl"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

SET_WINDOWKEYS="no"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad euro"

# Tell dumpkeys(1) to interpret character action codes to be 

# from the specified character set.

# This only matters if you set UNICODE="yes" in /etc/rc.conf.

# For a list of valid sets, run `dumpkeys --help`

```

```

marekd@kapec /etc/env.d $ cat 99local 

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

marekd@kapec /etc/env.d $ 

```

```

marekd@kapec /etc $ cat locale.gen 

en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

pl_PL ISO-8859-2

pl_PL.UTF-8 UTF-8

marekd@kapec /etc $ 

```

cos pominalem?

----------

## soban_

Mozesz sprobowac http://linuksowo.pl/index.php?t=msg&goto=20698&S=f7d76a5c76d29bfd01d4e8c81f1ee9d1 - wypowiedz Laszlo mi kiedys pomogla...

----------

## lsdudi

może poprostu czcionek ci brakuje ;p

xy konfigurowane przez hal czy evdev ?

----------

## bisz

prawdemowiac nie wiem, po reinstalce poprostu korzystalem z configa ktorego juz mialem sprawdzonego od laty.

jakie czcionki powinienem doinstalowac ? zaznacze, ze widze inne polskie litery tylko poprostu nie moge sam nic pisac.

----------

## sebas86

Pewnie brak konfiga dla HAL-a.

Do katalogu /etc/hal/fdi/policy wrzuć plik o nazwie np. keymap-pl.fdi z treścią: 

```
<merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">pl</merge>
```

Sekcje input devices w xorg.conf są zbędne jeśli korzystasz z HAL-a (najprawdopodobniej będą zignorowane).

----------

## bisz

w sumie nie wiem co sie stało bo nic nie zrobiłem ale znaki polskie wróciły  :Smile: 

----------

